# I hate good byes.....



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2014)

The past 2 weeks I have been hand feeding my dog Loki. She didn't want to eat. She lost weight....a lot. I took her to the vet last night. They took an xray, He said her liver is not clearly defined. It doesn't look good for her. Took some bloodwork, waiting on the results either today or tomorrow.
I hate to say it.....but I don't think she'll live through the weekend.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

Very sorry to hear it Marc, but here's hoping for the best anyway . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear the bad news. Lets hope that the news is good and the problem can be corrected.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2014)

Hard to go thru these terrible things in life ..........hang in there !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I know it's tough. I am prone to picking up old broke down hairless strays and nursing them back to health to give away but then ill grow close to them and some don't make it so I can understand how it is to lose a long time (family member) pet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, Marc... The thought of losing your pup is never a good one...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 7, 2014)

Just had to put down my 16 year old Cur dog 2 weeks ago. Made up my mind to be tough through it... got outside the vets and cried. I really feel for ya! Spend as much time and make her as comfy as possible. I do hope for the best for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear she's not feeling well, and I hope things get better for you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank guys....should hear the results of the bloodwork tomorrow. I really hope they find something fixable....I would rather know what it is than not know.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2014)

I hate seeing her cry.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, it is hard sometimes. I had to say goodbye to my 16-17 year old Boston Terrier we had since she was 10 weeks old. That was 3-4 weeks ago and I think of her almost every day.
Let's hope for the best but if she has to go, you are not alone. God Bless.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 7, 2014)

It's been almost a week since I had to put down my youngest 'furkid'...still not firing on all cylinders here. But the cancer was too aggressive and in a really bad spot to do anything with.....her quality of life would have quickly become painful for her. So I did 'the right thing' and said goodbye to her.....

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/My%20Good%20kids/IMG_1103_zpscee3fe93.jpg


So my fingers are crossed that your 'furkid' will have a great test result......






Scott (I miss my friend) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear marc- hope for the best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2014)

I am sad for you and your wife Marc. I have been there to many times my self. I have 6 little boxes on my mantle right now. My last dog of 14 years was like yours, liver cancer. I treated her with meds and love as long as I could, the vet said when she starts throwing up it's time. I walked her into the vet and held her in my arms and felt her go, I picked her up with tears in my eyes and never said a word to anyone and just carried her out to my car. I took her straight to the crematorium. That was over a year ago, maybe 2, and I still expect her to be standing at the door when I come home. It hurts to talk about this or to do what is right for them, but after all the years of love and joy they give us I feel we owe it to them. The hard part is listening to the vet and not to our own hearts. For me they are not just animals they are a part of the family and a part of me. I have taken in 5 stray cats and given them a great loving home, they return the love. I just don't feel that I have the time to give to another dog right now, cats are easier if you work a lot. My heart is with you guys.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 7, 2014)

Thinking about you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 7, 2014)

This is never easy. We put down my sons Lab last week. Raised him from a pup. Bone cancer that was very aggressive. I too cried like a baby and it wasn't even my dog. Hang in there, Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2014)

Hate to hear she's sick Marc, I hope you get some good news tomorrow. Let me know If I can do anything for you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well...it's over. She had renal failure. Most likely from lyme disease.....

rip Loki.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2014)



Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that, It can't be easy, I've got a beagle that has seizures and we've always worried about when that time is going to come.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry Marc. Wish there was more we could do. It really sucks when you lose a faithful companion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2014)

So sorry Marc. The loss of our beloved furry friends is never easy. My heart goes out to the both of you.





Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

I have read this after the loss of every one of my friends, it helps I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2014)

Very sorry to hear it Marc. When I lost Red a few years ago it was the toughest one to date. Some say you never get over it but I totally disagree. She was my best friend for a few years when I was alone and adrift after a failed marriage. I have nothing but happy thoughts about me and Red now and believe me it didn't come easy because her life eneded prematurely when I ran over her. She darted right out in front of me for some unknown reason. She had been escorting me down the road for years when I would leave and one day she just ran right out in front of me and my 10,000 pound truck. Buddy you talk about wanting to crawl in a hole and die that was me .

She's not buried in our back yard but in our front yard and every time I mow I go over her grave and smile thinking she's wagging her tail because I'm still near. Silly I know but it always makes me and Red smile when I mow the front yard. You'll get there too my friend - maybe in a diferent way but you'll get there too.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you lost your friend Marc. It's never easy saying goodbye to a good friend. You two will meet again some day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2014)

Seeing the picture. That dog would have been right up my alley. Pretty dog with a big smile! It is going to be awhile before I have another dog for myself. My deepest condolences.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss Marc. I'd bet she had the best life a dog could have though - and that's what really counts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanx fellas. Thank you for the support. There really isn't much you can do to help, but I truely appreciate the offers.
I just need to keep busy. I have a few wood projects that need to be done....now, i need to make a box for her. I think the wood I got from Mike will work just fine. Michele wants me to use an aussie burl cap for the top. 

Greg, thanx for the poem. I like it. And thanx for always being on the chatbox. You're a good egg. Scrambled or poached... :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanx fellas. Thank you for the support. There really isn't much you can do to help, but I truely appreciate the offers.
> I just need to keep busy. I have a few wood projects that need to be done....now, i need to make a box for her. I think the wood I got from Mike will work just fine. Michele wants me to use an aussie burl cap for the top.
> 
> Greg, thanx for the poem. I like it. And thanx for always being on the chatbox. You're a good egg. Scrambled or poached... :)




If you want a box of thicker stuff PM me. For this purpose you can pay the shipping. I will donate wood. Sorry for you loss

As far as greg- definitely scrambled..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanx Mike....let me check the stuff I have, I know that one crazy looking burl spalted one is going to be used. 
You are another good egg...
an over easy. :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2014)

@Mike1950 I looked at the box of wood. I'm good with em. I can use the spalted burl looking stuff for the front and back. The others that are in it will are good too. I will use what I have. I will however take up Scotts ( @NYWoodturner ) offer, to make some feet for it. Short stubby ones. She had big feet for her size when she was a puppy, so Michele likes that idea.

And thank you all for the kind words.
Like an egg omelet of friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 9, 2014)

So sad my friend, brings tears to my eye's. It makes me think of all the years of love and joy my animals have given me and how much it hurts when they go. And then I look at pics like this and I think that it is so worth it. Animals enrichen our lives in so many ways. I spent the whole day in the house today and the cats liked that too. They love us as we love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 9, 2014)

That is what I call a good foundation. Wow! Girl's got some feet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2014)

^^^ That's one of my favorites....we both love Michele's home made cookie dough.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2014)

it's too quite in my house....


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 9, 2014)

But it's full of good times and great memories. Every time you see one of her crazy pictures you will smile and remember the good times. It's never easy. A dog will love you when no one else will. Hang in there, Marc.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2014)

yep...I have been going through all my pics looking for ones to put on the fridge, I pretty much want them all on there. :)
I had Michele giggling a little too.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 9, 2014)

Marc, sorry to hear about loosing your friend...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tyeriverrustic (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I can feel your pain. I lost my shop dog of 16 years this past fall. The shop hasn't been quite the same since.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2014)

Sincere condolences to you Marc. They become so much a part of a family, always hard to see them go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2014)

Marc - When you have an idea of diameter of each foot and a wood preference let me know. I'll take care of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2014)

That sucks Marc, sorry to hear it, how old was your dog?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2014)

She was 6....we had her since she was 10 weeks old....A rescue dog. More like she rescued us.

It's funny how something so small can make such a big impact.

We had noone to wake up with and have coffee with. No barky mcbarks alot. No wooo wooo woos for morning treats.

It's weird.....I haven't been this sad since my dad died in 89.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Will do. Once I figure out how big her box will be, I'll let you know.
We get her back sometime this week. She was only 50 lbs, so it won't be that big.....






NYWoodturner said:


> Marc - When you have an idea of diameter of each foot and a wood preference let me know. I'll take care of it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2014)

And....thank you for all the support here. It's good to get my words out and see them. And just reading all the comments of those who have been through the same dilema....

Thank you all.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Biscuit is feeling your pain too. He said if he could he would lick your whole face for you. He loves sharing his dog spit with everybody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 10, 2014)

Marc, I am really sorry about your loss. Lymes is one of those silent killers. After being by my wife's side as she went through all the advanced complications of lymes a couple of years ago we have decided to start vaccinating our fur kids this year. We have three four legged furry kids (along with our five two legged human ones) and other than my boxer who is my hiking buddy they stick pretty close to the house but that doesn't mean they can't get infected.

The healing process of a loss like yours is never easy but it is good that you find comfort in talking it out here where so many of us care. Chin up my friend.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Fur kids.....I like that. :)


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss of a good friend as most all dogs are. God's greatest creations trees and dogs. Man's greatest achievement domestication of the Canine . I have had many dogs during my life. Hunting and cattle dogs , sometimes both in one. Sad they just don't live as long as us. As they say when you get thrown from the saddle get up and get back on . Another one will show up to take up the slack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2014)

I have never chose a furry kid, they chose me. Having said that you will be chosen again some day when the time is right. Mourn your loss and heal my friend, no furry kid will ever replace her, they are as unique as their colors.
Every one should take measure to protect their pets from fleas, heart worm and ticks, (except the woodtick kind LOL) They can carry the vermin in the house and infect you as well as them.
I had lyme disease, I was lucky and caught it in it's early stage before it went dormant. I had a full recovery and I'm ok.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep....it was sad coming home today. She's not there wagging her tail, beating up everything in tail striking distance. Even if I left to get take out dinner, she'd be happy as heck to see me again and scoot around between my legs trying to get closer.....

I figure by spring time, I think it might be a good time to start looking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't put a timeline on it my friend, just let whatever happens happen. Just deal with your loss right now. You'll know when the time is right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2014)

True.....who knows when it will be the right time.....only time itself knows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was thinking of some of kevins fbe for the feet....
I want it all to be from wood I have aquired from here. Since she had to deal with the mailman quite often.... :)





NYWoodturner said:


> Marc - When you have an idea of diameter of each foot and a wood preference let me know. I'll take care of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## drycreek (Feb 10, 2014)

I feel ya just put my friend and best pal down about three weeks ago miss him everyday. Wife brought home a new black lab puppy a week later and I have to admit he's begun to grow on me. Never replace just room in my heart for another one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your dog, Marc. Lost our dog Sept. 6. We don't have any kids so it was really rough. I'm still feeling the pain that you are. Hang in there and cherish the memories of the time you and your dog spent together. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 11, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog, Marc. Lost our dog Sept. 6. We don't have any kids so it was really rough. I'm still feeling the pain that you are. Hang in there and cherish the memories of the time you and your dog spent together. Gary


Memories (Sega my new Hawk & Buck her Beagle ) Hawking with Sega and Buck. There was a light snow falling and with the temp.s below freezing about half inch was accumulating on the ground and bushes . Making for a nice view, we don't get snow much in this part of the country.Buck flushed a Rabbit and started baying and trailing. He has a nice voice unlike Nicky my other Beagle who sounds like a car has hit her. The Rabbit makes it into a packrat nest . Sega ,as 99% of the time is in position to take advantage of the help. Buck and I are down poking in the packrat nest . Rabbit slips out the other side and all I heard was a tinny jingle of a bell and a very quick and short rabbit squeal . By the time I got out of the brush pile all is quite . Sega does not come up so I know she has nailed it. Got out the tel. receiver and having little practice using it start pointing and turning the gain down to try and pinpoint her. Where is Cody when I need him. O he has to work for a living!. After 10 to 15 minutes ,seems like an hour, I found her hiding and eating fresh Rabbit for lunch. Knowing I will not hunt tomorrow I let her feed some . She like the Head and had broken into it . I did not move in to trade so she relaxes and tears small bit of the best parts . I know she is working to break into the brain cavity . I have not seen a Redtail that could resist the brain . Seems it must be like candy to them. Buck knowing the hunt is over has cooled down so he moves in close to try and keep warm . I take the small towel I keep in my vest and cover him and give him his beef chew stick as a treat for doing so well. What a day . I let Sega feed enough to make her happy and then trade her off for her regular meal. It will be two days before another hunt . Sort of a Norman Rockwell moment for a Falconer as only , I think, a Falconer can feel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool, I could see that whole episode play out in my head. Making memories. We all have to cherish those moments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 13, 2014)

Marc,
I just now stumbled across this thread. I'm very sorry, my friend. Wish I could make it go away for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2014)

drycreek said:


> I feel ya just put my friend and best pal down about three weeks ago miss him everyday. Wife brought home a new black lab puppy a week later and I have to admit he's begun to grow on me. Never replace just room in my heart for another one.



A week is too early for me....she hasn't even been returned to us yet. 
We did get a card from the Vet though today. That was nice....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> she hasn't even been returned to us yet.



Michele got a call from the vet on friday. Loki is ready to be picked up.
I knew the container was going to small, but holy geeze...it fits in my hand. 

So....now that she is home, I can start on her box. (the tin one she's in is 4w x 4h x 6L...see? small!) I think one piece of Mikes maple thin will be enough for the sides. I need to look around my shop for something darker for the bottom, and Michele wants me use a piece of the aussie burl cap for the top. 
As for the feet, (@NYWoodturner ) They are going to be fairly small. Fat at the bottom and thinner as they go up.
Here's a mock up (play doe!) of what we would like for the feet...


 

 

 

So it kind of looks like an upside down mushroom. the darker part is 3/4" tall & 1-1/4" wide.....the yellow is 1/4"tall & 5/8" wide. I have a bunch of aussie burl, should I send a chunk to you? What size or sizes would you need for this? Let me know when you can. 
Thank Scott....


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

This project is going to have a lot of love in it. Wonderful.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 6, 2014)

Marc - If you have a particular wood you want then yes - send it. I may have it though if you know which one your looking for. I'll turn some mock ups first and send them before we get down to the Aussie Burl. Do you want two different types of wood or one wood in that overall shape?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just one type. I only used the 2 colors to show shape...I have plenty of the aussie stuff to last me for a lil while. just need to know what size you need to have to turn em. I'l cut it up to size and send em out.... I have no clue what the moisture content is. One has been sitting in my cellar sealed for about a year now. another smaller one i have is fairly new to me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2014)

oh....michele wants me to tell you that when she made the playdoe mock up, she rolled it into a ball, then lightly squished it to make a bulbus shape and flat spot on the bottom. that's the reason for the 2 colors. 
and she says thank you so very much for doing this.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2014)

We almost had a Belgium Shepherd today. He was just under a year old and cute as a button. Funny thing about him was his name....
Kevin. :) 

A dog named Kevin....now that would have been classic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> A dog named Kevin.



He's a good boy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 5, 2014)

Smart too......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 5, 2014)

Dogs named Kevin have poor bladder control.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Dogs named Kevin have poor bladder control.



It's a choice we make - only around Canadians.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 6, 2014)

"Almost Had"... what happened?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

He was at a foster home, and there was a lady already coming to look at him and if she didn't want em we were certainly going to get him. But she loved him and took him home. ....so...almost.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> He was at a foster home, and there was a lady already coming to look at him and if she didn't want em we were certainly going to get him. But she loved him and took him home. ....so...almost.


Bummer, Sorry it happened but hopefully soon u will find another good one !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> But she loved him and took him home. ....



It's too bad the dog wasn't named Ken - it would have still been available when it was your turn. No one ever adopts dogs named Ken but people love dogs named Kevin so you never had a chance . . . . .






The right one is out there Marc - y'all will find him or vice versa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

At least it wasn't named something weird like... Scott or Mike....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2014)

My neighbors stopped to give us something....I was teary eyed. It is a great gift....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 7, 2014)

That is very cool.......and very thoughtful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

